# 1st attempt with new V4



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well camera arrived at lunch time and just about got a half decent pic to post!

How the hell do you stop all the reflections and shadows?










for info she's 38mm ex crown.

Anyone any tips for photo comp?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Smart photo Paul, & watch. I dread to think back to my first attempt at posting a pic


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

I love Hamiltons....

Shadows can be "cancelled out" by careful use of flash....

Reflections are best dealth with using a Polarising filter.

Its a nice picture.

Well done.

Eric.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A flash should never be used for watch photo's.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy,

An off axis diffused flash could be used to remove shadows and provide even lighting without generating hot spots on the watch.

Regards.

Eric.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Eric,

Yes a diffused flash would be better but diffused spotlights would be better. A built in carera flash will just cause more glare.

Taking a good watch photo is 90 % reducing the glare and getting the lighting right.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the V4 is a compact and won't let you use flash in super macro mode (6-30cm).

My dad used to do a lot of photography and I'm sure he's still got some lights and diffusers in his shed.

This was taken in full sunlight.

Here's the back, you can see the sun's glare much better!










I got in touch with Hamilton and they rekon this is a mid 90's model.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Paul

Excellent shot of a really nice Hamilton.

For watch pics, I try and use as natural a light as possible, whilst avoiding direct sunlight. Most of my shots still come out not to my satisfaction, but the odd one is ok.

Good luck playing with your new camera, Paul.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Excellent shots, straight out of the box.

I would imagine that after you have had a good play around and got used to it they will only get better.

How does the camera feel? I know it is prety small but is it solid and was that review I pointed you to accurate?

Andy Mac


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Tks everyone I'm very happy for day 1. My 4 year old has been using it and took a great pic of me!

Andy Mac, it was that review that convinced me to go ahead. I can't quite get used to the size yet, I have a 35mm compact and I thought that was small this is about the size of mrs tips aps (that she never uses) but slightly thicker!

Build quality seem very good. Although it's plastic it seems very rugged. The lens is a schneider so there shouldn't be any problem there. The auto focus is spot on but you do have to zoom in on the picture using the lcd screen to double check it's pin sharpe. It has manual focus as well so you can override it and you can also take it out of programme mode and use good old ap which I used years ago in my slr days.

It even auto brackets if you want it to and all sorts, I'm very impressed.

The software loaded first time and you just plug it in via the usb and bob's your uncle. I don't know why it took me so long to get one now!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

For Eric, the box


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Paul,

Nice Pictures and Watch & Box

Gonna have to get me one of them thar camera thingies.

But only after I've bought a couple more watches


----------

